# My very First 40k army ever. Eldar.



## Eldar Farseer (Apr 19, 2011)

I just got in to the hobby, and have bought my first squad of eldar guardians. This is the first one, i have only just started him here is a quick pic of him.

Sorry about the poor quality of the pic but i will get a better shot tommorow with more painting on.

Thanks for looking. (ps please comment)


----------



## Eldar Farseer (Apr 19, 2011)

here are the pics.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome to Heresy Online.

Your picture is not showing I'm afraid. How are you trying to post them up?

Edit: Ah there they are.

The picture quality is hiding some of the detail, does your camera have a macro function?


----------



## Company Master (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice start there on those guardians. Just remember to keep practicing your skills and they will improve.

Oh and welcome to HERESY!!!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Welcome to Heresy! From what I can see that's a nicely painted Guardian, though it is hard to make out details due to the picture quality....


----------



## Necron Warrior (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah keep that up!! nice to see a purple helmeted guardian!!!

Althoughit wont stop you being flayed alive by necrons!!!


----------



## Eldar Farseer (Apr 19, 2011)

*Here we go (Eldar!!!)*

This is still my first model but it's almost finished i have not done detail or high lighting yet but i am doing that at the end.

enjoy (please comment)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Welcome to the boards! Good start on your army but it is hard to really give any critiques due to the picture quality. Try lighting the models some more and use the macro function on your camera. I hope to see more of your work in the future!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Boards mate.

Your Eldar is looking good. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Eldar Farseer (Apr 19, 2011)

*My first eldar model finished please comment*

Finaly finished it i know i have'nt highlighted it but i will eventually tell me what u think of it please.:yahoo:


----------



## Sephera Corbulo (Apr 6, 2011)

it's hard to judge seeing as its just basecoated, I can't wait to see it finished though. And a word of advice for any future eldar, try to use brighter colors and make them as clean as possible and it'll look pretty good.


----------



## Eldar Farseer (Apr 19, 2011)

Cheers for the advice i am just a beginner in 40k so i am still learning but i tried a adventures colour scheme and it's worked effictivly


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work , welcome to Heresy. I'd love to see the finished model.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome to Heresy dude! Your far better at painting than what I was when I was eleven!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Very good.


----------



## Necron Warrior (Apr 18, 2011)

nice one. good work.


----------



## Eldar Farseer (Apr 19, 2011)

cheers doelago


----------



## Eldar Farseer (Apr 19, 2011)

*Farseer and Guardian*

Here are my 2 new latest models tell me what u think of them please.

:laugh::wink:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

You need to start yourself a thread in Project logs and post these all in that thread not start a new thread for each batch of pictures in Fall in Heretics which is for a one off introduction thread.

Nice colour scheme though.


*EDIT:*

*I have merged and moved the threads to Project Logs for you. If you have not done so please have a look at the  Forum Rules*


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to Heresy, Farseer. It's true the pictures aren't great but from what I can see you've done a great job so far. 

I hope you enjoy your stay on the boards.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome. A nice start, just keep practising and you'll become a great painter, I can feel it in my blood..


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to the boards.

All the best.


----------



## Tinkerbell (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to heresy. Good job on the painting.

I only started 3 years ago and started my plog on heresy its great now to look back and see how you improve. 

Good luck and looking forward to seeing more.


Tinks


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow I did not even see your age when I first started looking at your models. The pictures are a bit dodgey so its hard to get a good feel for them. From what I can see I will say use less metallics or more varied metallics on the farseer. I am guilty of the exact same thing when I started painting at 17. I just finished that exact same model, with a different head, and it was a challenging model as it does have a lot of little details and overall it looks great, I think you have made that scheme work for you and it will be a badass looking army all on the table at once. As a fellow eldar player I will be watching this one.


----------

